# Baking With Cocoa Butter



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Having finally found cocoa butter I'm wondering if it can be used in place of regular butter in things like chocolate cake. Would it make it more chocolatey? Or mess the cake?


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

It won't make your cake more chocolatey, and the butter contains components (besides fat) essential to the cake formula (such as water and dairy solids), that aren't present in cocoa butter. Anyway, the flavor of butter is so wonderful; why remove it from the recipe?


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

You have a point Momo. Butter does taste good. I just thought it would enhance the chocolate experience. I was so surprise by the taste of the coca butter, it's so chocolatey, that I temped to use it in everything.... 


Thanks for straightening me out!



P.S. How about using coca butter on toasts?


----------



## miahoyhoy (Jul 23, 2002)

cocoa butter is not even remotely close to dairy butter

my arm was broken yesturday so someone else will have to help you clarify that.
jon


----------



## thebighat (Feb 21, 2001)

Cocoa butter exists only as a solid, or a liquid. I don't think you could soften it to cream it.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

I never even thought of the creaming, just of the taste of it. 

I did read somewhere that it is a good idea to paint melted coca butter on a pre baked tart shell if you intend to fill it with a moist filling. It will prevent sogginess. Has anyone ever tried this?

Thanks for the information guys. 


What would I do without all of your help!


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

You are far too modest, Isa! What would we do without you?


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

:blush:


----------

